# 801B starter brushes



## Stryker777 (Sep 17, 2008)

*SOLVED - 801B starter brushes*

Does anyone know the part number for the 801B starter brushes? They are in a Delco-Remy 1113111 starter. They have a screw through them to retain them. I bought some on line that looked like them but they were too small.

Thanks


----------



## Stryker777 (Sep 17, 2008)

Found it. R87SM


----------

